# Young Foal Shedding?



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't have a whole lot of experience with foals but back in the day, when I was taking lessons at a barn that had at least a couple foals every year, it always seemed like the foals started shedding out around the same time as the adult horses, so in the early spring (or at about a month old if they were born later in the spring).

I was actually really surprised when I joined HoFo and read about foals shedding out at a few months old. I always thought the foal shed happened at about a month old! :lol:


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

That is just your girl shedding her baby coat for the first time. It always starts on the face from my observations.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Here is a picture from a few minutes ago. I figured it was not a big deal, but most foals I've seen shed later and go through a much feared patchy hair season. I will be glad to see what she will end up like earlier than usual. Maybe it will shed some light on whether or not she'll be curly or even what color she is. Thank you all for the help.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, just shedding her foal coat. They always start around the eyes and nose and it seems like the legs are the last to go.

As for what color she is, she's a chestnut/sorrel.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

shes so Darn Cute!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

No problems there girl. Just shedding ) Pan did exactly the same and I panicked. 
Can't wait to see this girl in her big girl's fur hehe


----------



## gaitless (Mar 6, 2013)

ButtInTheDirt said:


> Maybe it will shed some light on whether or not she'll be curly or even what color she is.


My QH filly did the same thing. She was just about the same color as Takala, without the spots. By the time she was a yearling, she was the prettiest golden Palomino you could hope for. 

I was a little disappointed when Reo was born. I was hoping for color since her mom was a Buckskin and her dad a Palomino. I thought surely one of them would pass the creme gene, but no, I got a sorrel, or so I thought. Check her mane and see if you see _any_ white hairs mixed in. If so, she might change on you. If not, she is still a gorgeous baby!!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

With her color I was thinking maybe red dun or palomino, but I'm waiting to see if the rest of her mane and tail lighten up. She does have a dorsal stripe that goes down through her tail, but with her wierd fuzz I haven't noticed any other things that could point towards it. She also has steel blue eyes, which I thought were just 'baby blue' eyes, and she'd grow out of it. But now I've heard most horses are born with their adult eye color. Well, she's pretty no matter what color she is.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Panic! Get the vet out! She has a case of the nasty contagious "Foal Rot"! Soon she'll change colors and get more rotten in her day to day activities!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

At least she doesn't look like this!

These two were born in the early fall, so they never even got the chance to shed their foal coats before getting their winter coats!









I'm starting to wonder if filly is even going to shed, or if she's forever a mini mammoth. All of the other horses are shedding already, but not her!  her hair is still miles thick.

Takala looks so cute with her 'goggles!' xD


----------

